
Next steps for Wayland support - rippsu
https://community.ubuntu.com/t/next-steps-for-wayland-support/1122
======
joelthelion
Weren't they going to abandon Mir in favor of Wayland?

~~~
abrowne
The new Ubuntu GNOME desktop doesn't use Mir, but Mir is still being developed
for other uses, like embedded devices. It's also one potential way Ubuntu MATE
may get Wayland support.

~~~
phkahler
So it should really say "Next steps for Wayland support in MIR". As it is, it
seems a lot like this is for Ubuntu proper and not just those who want to
maintain MIR. If MIR isn't the main path forward for Ubuntu, then this is not
relevant for a lot of Ubuntu users.

~~~
abrowne
In the post author's defense, in the context of the Mir category of that site,
it makes sense.

------
jankotek
> _There’s currently not a good Wayland test suite - something you can run
> against your compositor implementation to verify that your implementation of
> the protocol behaves as expected._

Bad test suite was one of the reasons why Canonical started Mir in first
place. It is good to see this ported to Wayland.

------
georgewsinger
A next step for Wayland, in general:
[https://github.com/SimulaVR/Simula](https://github.com/SimulaVR/Simula)

This is a Wayland-based 3D compositor for usage in VR (HTC Vive, etc). Imagine
a future Ubuntu that let you navigate your work in highly immersive 3D
environments. :-)

~~~
ashark
Given the graphical glitchiness and inconsistency of even 2d desktop
environments in Linux the idea of experiencing that in 3d seems... irritating
at best, nauseating at worst.

